# How do you guys feel about group work?



## Viperae (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm sure everyone has had that moment in high school or middle school when the teacher asks the class to form groups of three or two, or find a partner and you have absolutely no friends in the class. I usually wait for someone to try to recruit me into their group, or just stay put until everyone is in groups and one group needs a person. Hearing the teacher say "Alright now, get in groups" or "Everyone find a partner" increases my heart rate tenfold. How do you guys feel when you're in a similar situation?


----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)

Forming groups with classmates was terrible.
I usually ended up alone and had the teacher be my "partner"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yep, I'm the same. lol. Usually the teacher would just place me in a group or say who still needs a partner out loud and I go to the group who needs another person.


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

Viperae said:


> I usually wait for someone to try to recruit me into their group, or just stay put until everyone is in groups and one group needs a person.


That's what I do, too, but I find it doesn't work so well in a university setting (especially since I already give off a 'leave me alone' sort of vibe).

I just finished a "group" project that I did entirely by myself solely to avoid having to interact with anyone.


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

I hate it so much, most of the times Im forced mentally to socialize with the people in the group and that isnt cool.


----------



## longtimenolove (Oct 21, 2015)

SelfCompulsoryIsolation said:


> That's what I do, too, but I find it doesn't work so well in a university setting (especially since I already give off a 'leave me alone' sort of vibe).
> 
> I just finished a "group" project that I did entirely by myself solely to avoid having to interact with anyone.


Yep, this is why I chose online classes.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

I tried to embrace them in uni so that I can avoid my avoidant tendencies for social situations. That said, I still hated them lol.


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

It's annoying to do group work because most of the time the people are just talking or on their phones and not doing any work :/ and your just sitting there. I have done group projects alone too, it's less stressful and more efficient.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Horrible. Especially when the a-hole teacher doesn't even bother to assign the groups. I learnt nothing from these tasks and it would have gone better without.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I hated it in school because it'd be really awkward, since everyone (when I wasn't in a class with my friends) knew me as quiet so they weren't exactly in a rush to invite me into their group. I'd usually put my head down and make it clear that I was getting on with the work but the teachers would always make a big deal out of it and loudly ask me to join a certain group.

It's a lot easier at uni. The grades are more important and that's what I focus on. It helps that most people are more interested in getting on with work and doing well now, whereas everyone was too immature at school.


----------



## nordision (Jun 22, 2015)

The moments when teacher used to say:''Ok now work in groups'' were the moments when my self-esteem was smashed into pieces because everyone refused me I remained alone and the teacher forced a team to take me and they even made scandal in front of the teacher they said they don't want me, I'm stupid, they will not work with me, but they were forced and had no choice, it made me fell inferior, like they are some kind of gods and I'm just a retarded loser and I don't deserve to live and I thought I must be like them and I was deppresed because I can't be like them, I thought they are perfect, I used to come home and cry and cut my arms with a razorblade and I was just 12, yeah ''awesome'' childhood.


----------



## ZacofMac (Nov 19, 2015)

Just today, we had to go to the computer labs and everyone sat 3 or more seats away from me in every direction. I was mortified and coupn't even do any work...


----------



## ZacofMac (Nov 19, 2015)

nordision said:


> The moments when teacher used to say:''Ok now work in groups'' were the moments when my self-esteem was smashed into pieces because everyone refused me I remained alone and the teacher forced a team to take me and they even made scandal in front of the teacher they said they don't want me, I'm stupid, they will not work with me, but they were forced and had no choice, it made me fell inferior, like they are some kind of gods and I'm just a retarded loser and I don't deserve to live and I thought I must be like them and I was deppresed because I can't be like them, I thought they are perfect, I used to come home and cry and cut my arms with a razorblade and I was just 12, yeah ''awesome'' childhood.


I know that feeling... it seemed like I had to be some "all-star" and when i feel inferior,it just wrecks me to pieces


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

That sinking feeling is just the worst thing ever... recently I've tried going up to people and it usually works in saving me the embarrassment of the teacher having to assign me a group but feeling unwanted isn't great either.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm still really bad at working in groups, because I almost always end up with group members that take all the initiative and I'm left just doing the menial tasks or not being able to contribute anything. Everyone else always does all the work and it makes me feel completely useless and insignificant.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

Worst thing in class EVER. I'm either the one being talked over, the one doing most of the work, and/or the one doing completely nothing. Teachers should give us a choice to work in groups or independently, not everyone is an extrovert and some people would prefer to work alone.


----------



## maddieKate (Mar 2, 2014)

I actually don't mind doing it if it's with people I'm comfortable with it. I start to despise it when I end up being grouped with people I don't even talk to and it's just awkward and embarrassing, especially when everyone else in the group is super tight. It feels like you're the odd one out and it truly sucks. However, I've always been quite independent, especially when it comes to group works. I like doing things my own way and I often feel like maybe someone didn't put as much effort into the work, so it's not as good. Whereas if I did it all, I would know that the work is up to my standard, if that makes any sense lol? 

And yes, it's horrible when you kinda have to go up to the teacher and be like, "Um, I don't have any partners." So awful.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Its supposed to prepare you for the real world where almost everything will be a group project.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I always hated that. Sometimes people would invite me to their group, about just as often I'd end up alone and the teacher would have to hook me up with a group. It was easier in college than grade school.


----------



## VeryLoco (Mar 23, 2014)

VaderEL said:


> I'm still really bad at working in groups, because I almost always end up with group members that take all the initiative and I'm left just doing the menial tasks or not being able to contribute anything. Everyone else always does all the work and it makes me feel completely useless and insignificant.


This is exactly what happens to me... In a way I should be grateful I dont have to do work that much, but I do like my major (computer science) and at the end I feel like I havent learned ****, because someone else just does all the work. I wish I could do it alone then Id actually learn about the course, or is this how the real world works? just leech off your group peers and do the least work possible?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

VeryLoco said:


> This is exactly what happens to me... In a way I should be grateful I dont have to do work that much, but I do like my major (computer science) and at the end I feel like I havent learned ****, because someone else just does all the work. I wish I could do it alone then Id actually learn about the course, or is this how the real world works? just leech off your group peers and do the least work possible?


Yeah, I feel bad because I've started taking advantage of it because of my SA, since I'm also lazy. If a teacher provides the option of either being in a group or working alone, I could still put myself in a group if I feel it's not something I could manage on my own or also because there's no way I want to present something all alone. It's bad, but initiative is really difficult when you have SA. They can see if you have a meek nature and get to an assumption that you wouldn't be useful in a group because of it. It kind of irritates me to know these kind of people could also have the nerve to complain you didn't do anything afterwards, when they're the ones who forcibly took all the work in the first place.


----------



## Freezing Moon (Nov 15, 2015)

Dead. Dead again and ressurected to be killed and consequently dead again. Drained. Insecure. Empty. Painful. Dizzy. Bleeding. Irritated. Mad. Sad. Violent. Alone. Agitated. Hot. Hopeless. Lunatic. Strange...


----------

